# need help fixing my Meyers E-46 snow plow



## hvactech (Mar 11, 2007)

I used the plow last year to push the around my property then removed it from the frame and stored outside, last weekend I re-attached the plow to the truck, lift it and got stuck there, I checked the fluids and it seems to be ok, anyone familiar with plows could please provide me with some hints. thanks


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

Have ya been here http://www.discountsnowplowparts.com/snowplow_troubleshoot.htm


----------



## toymech (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey I had one do this at my work. Different make but useing a long bar to force the piston down(as long as the electrics are working) seems to free it up.


----------

